# Mobile, AL Motorcycle Fire



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

My gf went to see the doctor today in Mobile, AL today and said she was going down the interstate and saw a fire. Turns out, it was a Yamaha shop that burned pretty good. I looked it up and it was Hall's motorsports. Here's the link http://www.wkrg.com/alabama/article...torsports_on_fire/801764/Mar-22-2010_9-39-pm/ Who lives around there and what's the word? There's going to be a lot of ticked off people if their bike was there...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

wow....


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I knew I shouldn't have thrown my cig butt out on the way home from PCB.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Ouch:nutkick:


----------

